# Does anyone else have a "farm poodle"?



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Owning horses, it's very important that my dogs respect and do well with them. There is a lot of training involved with having any dog at the barn and as companions for horse related activities... and poodles are so smart and much hardier than people give them credit for.....

Sadie is the third toy poodle I've owned. The first came from a local breeder, and he was a great dog. The next was an elderly rescue. And now I have Sadie... she reminds me a lot of my first. 

I get a lot of crazy stares and comments at horse shows and on trail rides with a poodle in tow... but really they make great dogs to have on a farm. Mine have done really good with horses, have been respectful around them and are good company to have at the barn.

Now, of course, the grooming for my farm poodle is much different.. during the summer Sadie resembles a tiny weimeraner, I keep her clipped down very short all over..... in the winter she grows out a little more to protect from the cold.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That sounds really neat. Do you have any pictures of her with the horses?


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

We used to live on a farm, and my little Shorkie (Shih Tzu/Yorkie) made a wonderful farm dog! We had goats, chickens, big horses and a few miniature horses as well. He got along well with everyone! (Well the chickens might not have enjoyed him pulling out feathers now and then... one of the girlies would turn and peck his nose whenever he got close ) I even took him on hikes with me and my big horse! As you said, people would stop and stare at us. My big 15 hand horse and my little 7 pound dog... usually the dog was in the lead!

We will be moving in April, out in the country so I can have my horse in my own care again, so Gentry will learn to be a farm dog as well. He's a standard poodle, so I doubt we'll get too many weird looks!


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

We have 5 horses and 5 dogs. The corgis tend to get the horse running too much, the yorkie is scared of the horses but the two poodles (toy and 5 mo standard) like to be around the horses. In fact, we got the standard so he can eventually go on the trails with us. Ryder nuzzles their noses. It's too cute and of course, I NEVER have a camera when he does it! LOL!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

We have horse and spoos  They make a great combination ...


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish I had some pics of her with the horses... you never have a camera around when you need it, lol. I do have a pic of her supervising the tack room floor going in the barn....

"Yep, I reckon they're doing a pretty good job on this floor, it'll hold me... though they could have taken their shoes off as to not track mud everywhere. So, do I get a treat now? I haven't rolled in horse apples or anything today!"









I've seen many different breeds and combinations of breeds at shows and rodeos and such.... for some reason, poodles just aren't that common. And as smart as they are, you'd think people would open up a little more to them.

And don't you want to look at the man with the big hound, who's making fun of your poodle and say "You DO KNOW that poodles were originally hunting dogs, right? They're not the delicate froo froo dogs people think they are.... moron." :rolffleyes:


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

And these are my horses...

Lucky Lady Gretchen, aka Kelly... 17 year old AQHA mare. 15.2hh









Spiced Just Right, aka Ginger... 30 year old POA, 14.2hh (and my oldest daughter, Elizabeth)


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Poodles do like to supervise, don't they? Sadie's a cutie-pie. The horses look nice too.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

My big horse - 16.2 Irish Draught cross - quite likes my toy poodles but Slater, ratty 20 year old pony, absolutely hates them. So if I want dogs to still have heads, they are under strict control. We introduced Inca to them as a young puppy and she seemed to quite enjoy the whole farm experience. Coco, we got when she was three and she just turned her head away as if to say "If I can't see them, they're not there". Two years down the line, she has just got used to them.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Mine do well with horses and sheep. 
They have not met any other farm animal but I know a lot of people who have horses and poodles and all goes well


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I know of about at least 10 very reputable poodle breeders who also have horses and are involved with horse showing and training - it is obviously VERY common  

Somehow it just "goes together" so nicely


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish more horse people felt that way around here.... oh well, I get to be unique!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Mehpen, you have some wonderful photos. I just love how Sadie looks at up you. What a little sweetheart.

The horses are beautiful too. It's really fun to hear about so many people having poodles with them on the farm. Even the little toys have a big heart and can really do more than people give them credit for.

Poodles always continue to amaze me.


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Awww... thank you. Sadie is my doll... she's with me where ever I go, except work.
She looked rough in that pic... but she'd had so much fun that day! We'd been on a ride, then came back to find Josh (my husband) and his father putting the floor in the tack room... something I was expecting for quite a while. I was so excited, it made her excited, lol. I just had to take a picture of the progress... and she always poses when I get the camera out like that, so I had to take her pic too.

My husband does civil war reenacting and his unit built a working canon... I took pics of the progress on it too.... it wasn't until I was downloading the pics that I noticed Sadie in this one.... her honorary spot when pictures are being taken...


----------

